# Can you have Beckham law with 2 different employers in Spain?



## RodriAdids (11 mo ago)

Hello all!

I am an expat relocated from Argentina to Spain, hired by my employer. I've applied for Beckham Law and got it.

Now I have an opportunity to get a second job with another Spanish company, also as an employee. This would be my secondary, part time job.

Do you know if for this secondary job, my already approved Beckham law benefits apply?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@RodriAdids -- In my reading of the rules -- if you qualify for the special tax regime, as long as the 2d job isn't in contravention to your qualifying act, your safe, assuming you don't omit income. Be advised I am not versed in Spanish tax law. Cheers, 255


----------

